# Bowling ball bowl



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I saw Carl Jacobson make one on YouTube and had to try it. I thought it was going to turn out to make a huge mess but discovered if you keep the lathe slow it isn’t bad at all.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's pretty cool!

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool . I can imagine the shavings lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a pretty interesting project for a turner.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very cool. lol. That did look like a mess though.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Actually it isn’t any more mess than doing a wood bowl.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Rusty, probably all the blue spaghetti that I found disconcerting. 

Awesome looking bowl. Way beyond my skill and comfort level of turning. Nicely done!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out very nice, Rusty. I guess that's heavier than wood and you want to get it nicely centered. The finish came out excellent.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

now that's just plain cool


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is too cool


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I had to take it slow. I found it chips easy.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

It was hard to get the mortise cut in. I think on the next one I am going to cut the ball in half on my bandsaw and use a faceplate to make it more solid.


----------

